# Milinkovic Savic: rinnovo con la Lazio. Poi c'è la Juve.



## admin (23 Agosto 2018)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 agosto, Milinkovic Savic va verso il rinnovo con la Lazio. Nuovo accordo fino al 2023 e stipendio portato a 3 mln di euro. La Juve pronta all'assalto in vista del prossimo mercato. PSG e Real Madrid, le concorrenti.


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2018)

attenzione anche a noi..se andiamo in cl altro che suning..


----------



## Wildbone (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 agosto, Milinkovic Savic va verso il rinnovo con la Lazio. Nuovo accordo fino al 2023 e stipendio portato a 3 mln di euro. La Juve pronta all'assalto in vista del prossimo mercato. PSG e Real Madrid, le concorrenti.



3 milioni?
Qui gatta ci cova. Potrebbe già esserci un accordo tra agente, Lazio e prossima destinazione di Savic.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> 3 milioni?
> Qui gatta ci cova. Potrebbe già esserci un accordo tra agente, Lazio e prossima destinazione di Savic.



Secondo me invece non c'è nessun accordo. Ad Aprile ha rinnovato il contratto con la Lazio fino al 2022 aumentando il suo stipendio del doppio da 750 mila euro a 1,5 milioni di euro annui. A lui conviene restare buono, perchè con un contratto fino al 2022 sa bene che decide Lotito ormai. Quindi secondo te gli conviene rinnovare e guadagnare il doppio intanto, o impuntarsi e sperare che qualcuno venga a pagare i soldi che vuole Lotito? Tanto non cederà a prescindere, lo conosciamo bene.

La Lazio questi tipi di stipendio non li da a tutti, stanno facendo un grosso sforzo.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2018)

L'abbiamo servito alla Juventus su un piatto d'argento


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece non c'è nessun accordo. Ad Aprile ha rinnovato il contratto con la Lazio fino al 2022 aumentando il suo stipendio del doppio da 750 mila euro a 1,5 milioni di euro annui. A lui conviene restare buono, perchè con un contratto fino al 2022 sa bene che decide Lotito ormai. Quindi secondo te gli conviene rinnovare e guadagnare il doppio intanto, o impuntarsi e sperare che qualcuno venga a pagare i soldi che vuole Lotito? Tanto non cederà a prescindere, lo conosciamo bene.
> 
> La Lazio questi tipi di stipendio non li da a tutti, stanno facendo un grosso sforzo.



Magari riesce anche a far inserire una bella clausola da 120-130 milioni (ma anche 150), cosí se c’é qualcuno disposto a pagarla non decide piú Lotito, ma puó decidere direttamente SMS.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo servito alla Juventus su un piatto d'argento



In quale modo? Non mi é chiaro come l’avremmo “servito”.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Magari riesce anche a far inserire una bella clausola da 120-130 milioni (ma anche 150), cosí se c’é qualcuno disposto a pagarla non decide piú Lotito, ma puó decidere direttamente SMS.



Ma se qualcuno gli porta 120-130 sull'unghia non c'è mica bisogno della clausola eh. Lotito te lo da festeggiando.


----------



## Igor91 (23 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma se qualcuno gli porta 120-130 sull'unghia non c'è mica bisogno della clausola eh. Lotito te lo da festeggiando.



Se fa un'altro anno da 12 gol e 10 assist Lotito comincia a chiederne 140/150.


----------



## MasterGorgo (23 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In quale modo? Non mi é chiaro come l’avremmo “servito”.



La juve é stata l'impedimento al nostro acquisto.
Questo rinnova senza clausola e finisce alla juve per meno di 100...
Per batterli devi anche scardinare questo potere, hanno accordi precisi con almeno sei squadre in A tra cui la lazio.
Diamo tempo alla proprietà.


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Agosto 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> La juve é stata l'impedimento al nostro acquisto.
> Questo rinnova senza clausola e finisce alla juve per meno di 100...
> Per batterli devi anche scardinare questo potere, hanno accordi precisi con almeno sei squadre in A tra cui la lazio.
> Diamo tempo alla proprietà.



Con la Lazio non direi proprio.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 agosto, Milinkovic Savic va verso il rinnovo con la Lazio. Nuovo accordo fino al 2023 e stipendio portato a 3 mln di euro. La Juve pronta all'assalto in vista del prossimo mercato. PSG e Real Madrid, le concorrenti.



Fino a quando il mercato in Spagna e Francia è aperto può succedere di tutto.

Dopo vedremo, ma non credo che la Juve dopo il salasso di CR7 abbia la reale possibilità di acquistare SMS alle cifre che chiede Lotito.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 agosto, Milinkovic Savic va verso il rinnovo con la Lazio. Nuovo accordo fino al 2023 e stipendio portato a 3 mln di euro. La Juve pronta all'assalto in vista del prossimo mercato. PSG e Real Madrid, le concorrenti.



Finalmente prende gli stessi soldi di Borini!


----------



## Denny14 (23 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo servito alla Juventus su un piatto d'argento



non vedo come avremmo servito sms alla juve se per via del fpf non lo si piteva prendere...


----------



## MasterGorgo (23 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Con la Lazio non direi proprio.



Vedremo come si evolverà la vicenda e capiremo.
Io sono stra-prevenuto nei confronti dei gobbi perchè ne ho viste di tutti i colori ma guarda che i rapporti tra Lotito e la juve sono molto meglio di come li si dipinge.


----------



## Wildbone (23 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece non c'è nessun accordo. Ad Aprile ha rinnovato il contratto con la Lazio fino al 2022 aumentando il suo stipendio del doppio da 750 mila euro a 1,5 milioni di euro annui. A lui conviene restare buono, perchè con un contratto fino al 2022 sa bene che decide Lotito ormai. Quindi secondo te gli conviene rinnovare e guadagnare il doppio intanto, o impuntarsi e sperare che qualcuno venga a pagare i soldi che vuole Lotito? Tanto non cederà a prescindere, lo conosciamo bene.
> 
> La Lazio questi tipi di stipendio non li da a tutti, stanno facendo un grosso sforzo.



Per me, poteva benissimo imputarsi e chiedere 4/5 milioni, tanto è certo al 100% che questa è la sua ultima stagione alla Lazio.
E il fatto che ne prenda solo 3 mi fa pensare che Lotito abbia acconsentito a tale stipendio (che gli pesa meno di 4 o 5 milioni), assicurando però all'agente e a Savic che lo venderà l'estate prossima. Anzi, per me, appunto, c'è già un accordo di massima con la prossima squadra, motivo per cui Savic e agente hanno accettato di starsene buoni con i 3 milioni (il doppio dell'altro ieri, il quadruplo del qualche mese fa). Stai sicuro che Savic è nei radar di tanti top club, e di sicuro qualcuno ha già fatto la sua mossa quest'anno, beccandosi un porta in faccia da Lotito, ma anche assicurandosi che la prossima estate se ne andrà.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (23 Agosto 2018)

Andra' al real altro che juve , ovviamente per noi era e sara' solo un sogno.


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Andra' al real altro che juve , ovviamente per noi era e sara' solo un sogno.



Credo invece sia promesso allo United, con pogba sempre Più in partenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Credo invece sia promesso allo United, con pogba sempre Più in partenza.



il PSG sta scalando la montagna Rakitic, potrebbe essere il colpo shock di fine mercato, in tal caso il Barça non resterebbe con le mani in mano e SMS penso che sarebbe nella lista blaugrana certamente.

Non è per niente scontato che finchè il mercato in Spagna e Francia è aperto SMS resti alla Lazio in questa stagione....


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> il PSG sta scalando la montagna Rakitic, potrebbe essere il colpo shock di fine mercato, in tal caso il Barça non resterebbe con le mani in mano e SMS penso che sarebbe nella lista blaugrana certamente.
> 
> Non è per niente scontato che finchè il mercato in Spagna e Francia è aperto SMS resti alla Lazio in questa stagione....



Non facciamo scherzi che l ho preso al Fanta. Ahah


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo scherzi che l ho preso al Fanta. Ahah



Per quest'anno rimane secondo me, se è vero che lo abbiamo trattato e io i dubbi che fosse davvero una trattattiva dei tifosi sui social continuo ad averli, mi aspetto un assalto a giugno se andiamo in champions...


----------



## Davidoff (23 Agosto 2018)

Avremmo dovuto fare di tutto per prenderlo questa estate, l'anno prossimo se rimane in Italia va al 120% alla Juventus. Ormai sono talmente ricchi che possono permettersi tranquillamente un acquisto da oltre 100 milioni a sessione di mercato, sbolognando come al solito un paio di panchinari o di giovani iperpompati (Mandragora 20 milioni lol). Avrebbe fatto fare un upgrade assurdo al nostro centrocampo e per 2-3 anni sarebbero bastati piccoli ritocchi alla rosa per arrivare in scioltezza in Champions e al tempo stesso rispettare i paletti del ******* fpf. Come al solito, una possibile sliding door per tornare competitivi che non abbiamo sfruttato.


----------



## vota DC (23 Agosto 2018)

Ma quando mai offrono cento milioni? Per cr7. Per un emergente è già tanto che arrivano a 40. Non importa i fondi immensi e i 60 extra perché giocano la CL da sempre, il loro stile è cercarli di prendere a zero tramite procuratore. Al Milan hanno chiesto 120, se la Juventus si dichiarava interessata Lotito avrebbe chiesto meno di 50 perché sa che se puntano a un giocatore pur di prenderlo lo trasformano in un'ameba che aspetta la fine del contratto per essere preso a zero.


----------

